# DVD Problem



## Snaker (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab ein Problem und zwar ist die Situation so:

Ich habe mit Adobe Premier Pro ein Video bearbeitet und als mpeg2 dvd  exportiert. danach habe ich mittels Adobe Encore DVD 1.0 ein Menü erstellt und als Image Datei abgespeichert. Gebrannt habe ich die Image Datei mit DVD Decryptor. Die gebrannte DVD funktioniert auf dem PC problemlos, jedoch auf meinem DVD Player beim TV nicht. Die Fehlermeldung meines Grunding DVD Gerät ist: "no Disc".
Jedoch wiederum beim Kollgen funktioniert sie, sogar auf der PS2  sie. Mein DVD Player unterstüzt gebrannte DVD's und ich habe auch schon andere gebrannte DVD drauf laufen lassen.
Weiss jemand vielleicht an was das liegen könnte? Ich bin ziemlich ratlos und habe schon vieles ausprobiert.


Danke für eure Antwort schon im voraus

grz Snaker


----------



## goela (4. Mai 2004)

Vielleicht Format? DVD-R, DVD+R?


----------



## Snaker (6. Mai 2004)

habe ich alles schon ausprobiert.... an den Medien liegt es 100 % nicht.

Es muss eine Einstellung oder so sein.


----------



## gernegut (6. Mai 2004)

Doch,
es liegt nur an den Medien. Leider hat man zu Haus nur einen Brenner und kein Presswerk. Kurz gesagt, ich habe einen Billig-Player der aber alles was ich auf Verbatim 4x brenn abspielt. Ich bevorzuge das älter -R Format.
mit billigen Medien hatte ich auch schon diverse Probleme.

Gruß

[edit]
MPEG 2 Spezifikation vorrausgesetzt.


----------



## Snaker (7. Mai 2004)

und wie kannst du dir das erklären:

ich habe beidemals die gleichen Medien gebraucht, mit der ersten dvd-r habe ich einen DVD kopiert und mein player kann sie abspielen. mit der anderen (gleiche Marke und so) habeich meine dvd gebrannt und diese funktioniert nicht....


----------

